# Buying DVR 501 from ebay



## labtec (Oct 18, 2005)

If I buy a 501 from ebay and insert the card from my old reviver will it work? Or do I have to contact Dish Network to activate the DVR?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Cards are matched to the receiver. Simply moving a card from one machine to another doesn't work. E* may let you move the card, but it isn't normal operations and will require a call.

All activations require some call to E*.

JL


----------



## labtec (Oct 18, 2005)

cool, thanks. gives me a heads up


----------



## JPointerWI (Jul 29, 2005)

There arent too many legitimate reasons a receiver would not have a card. I would avoid buying any receiver that didnt come with the matching card.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Be sure to ask the e-bay seller for the Receiver and smart card numbers BEFORE bidding on a receiver. Call Dish and ask them if the receiver has a $0 balance and can be transferred (you don't have to be a customer for this). They can tell you the balance and transferability if you provide them with the receiver and smartcard numbers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Some people misunderstand eBay's rules that limit the sale of SmartCards and remove them. Others just want to charge separately for the cards (raising the price). I've only bought receivers that INCLUDE the correct card. (Not just "a" card.)

JL


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

All need to remember that the newer receivers do NOT come with a card - the chip is built-in.


----------

